# Need pictures of "Peanuts," "Fetal Giants," or Genetic Mishaps!



## Yield (Mar 30, 2011)

[align=center]Posted this here because I figure breeders will have more pictures of this kind of stuff.

Just what the title says... if I could have your permission to put them in my paper, that would be great.

(I will be putting "Picture (c) ___" under the pictures as well!)

Thank you so much in advanced.

If you could include how long the Peanuts lived and how long the Fetal Giants lived (if they did?) that would be great.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 30, 2011)

I have 2 picture's of my peanuts that lived 2 days, They were going down hill on day 2. These are Jersey Wooly babies! And you can use them if you want.. 






Picture showing how tiny it was.


----------



## Yield (Mar 31, 2011)

[align=center]Thank you so much for the pictures, much appreciated.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 1, 2011)

You are welcome.!


----------

